# Canon to Gold Sponsor 2020 Games in Toyko



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2015)

```
<em>Canon to sponsor the Tokyo 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games as an official Tokyo 2020 Gold Partner (Still Cameras and Desktop Reprographic Hardware)</em></p>
<p><strong>TOKYO, February 18, 2015</strong> – Canon Inc. and Canon Marketing Japan Inc. announced today that the Company will support the Games of the XXXII Olympiad and the Tokyo 2020 Paralympic Games (Tokyo 2020) as a Tokyo 2020 Gold Partner in the category of Still Cameras and Desktop Reprographic Hardware which include desktop printers.</p>
<p>Canon has entered an agreement with the Tokyo 2020 Organising Committee, making the Company a Tokyo 2020 Gold Partner. In this capacity, Canon will contribute to the delivery of the Games of the XXXII Olympiad and the Tokyo 2020 Paralympic Games, which will be held in 2020 in Tokyo, and in addition, will provide support to the Japanese national Olympic and Paralympic teams competing from 2016 to 2020.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Tokyo 2020 Gold Partners are positioned as the highest tier of the Tokyo 2020 domestic Sponsorship Programme. As a sponsor of Tokyo 2020, Canon products and services in the still cameras and desktop reprographic hardware categories, which include desktop printers, will be designated as Official Products of the Games.</p>
<p>Canon will provide behind-the-scenes support to members of the press covering the Games, including camera and lens maintenance services and product loans. Drawing from the Company’s experience and know-how cultivated to date, Canon will improve on-site media support for cameras during Tokyo 2020, including on-site camera service and support centers to assist the numerous journalists and sports photographers from various countries and regions across the world.</p>
<p>Canon will continue contributing to the advancement of sports through the use of Canon still cameras and desktop reprographic hardware which include desktop printers.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## quiquae (Feb 19, 2015)

Unsurprising news of the week? :


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 19, 2015)

1DXIII release?

;D


----------

